

Mental Paralysis - bennesvig
http://www.cstthegate.com/davetrott/2012/01/mental-paralysis/

======
bradleyland
This is why I like to listen to non-tech-prople's crazy ideas. Yes, most are
rehashed garbage, but occasionally, you stumble upon a gem of an idea.

As programmers, we have a tendency to think by starting with our tools. To
simplify, a carpenter may think, "What can I build with some wood, a saw, a
hammer, and some nails? Thinking this way constrains your ideas.

